# Sticky  Swimming Beneath The Rainbow Bridge



## fleetfish

(Maybe this can be made a sticky?)

Every day, in aquariums, pet stores, and private homes, fish pass away, often times largely unnoticed. Many suffered in their last days or hours, grappling with disease, being attacked by tankmates, or having their bodies trapped against filters when they grew too weak to swim. So few fish have lived well on this earth, being used as decorations or disposable pets instead of being recognized as the special individuals that each of them are.

Thankfully for them, there is a better place.

We've all heard about the Rainbow Bridge, where dogs and cats and other pets cross over into the next life, where they run and play healthy and whole until their special person comes to retrieve them one day. What most people do not know is that there is a beautiful, flowing creek running under the Rainbow Bridge, leading to many vast lakes, swamps, rivers, and even oceans, where fish can live in bliss and harmony after what is all too often a short life of suffering. 

You see, when a fish passes away, his spirit leaves the pain of his body and enters warm, flowing waters. There, he finds himself whole; tattered fins are restored, fungus-clogged gills are free and functional, open wounds are healed, and "pinecone" scales lay flat. There are other fish there, but none of them chase, nip fins, or threaten. The current is never too strong, the water temperature is always just right, and there and plants and rocks to hide amongst - not that there is anything to fear. Social fish swim close with their peers, while solitary species always have enough space for comfort. They all travel through these peaceful waters in one great school towards their destination.

Eventually, the waters of the creek are illuminated with the technicolor glow of the beautiful rainbow arching high above. Cats, dogs, rabbits - every animal you can imagine - cavorts above them, but the fish needn't fear predation or harm. As they flow beneath the rainbow, they come to a crossroads; little streams leading to the ideal habitat of each species. There are warm stretches of rice paddies for the bettas. There are cool, vegetated ponds for the goldfish and koi. Bright, welcoming reefs greet the oceanic fish, and warm, freshwater ponds, rivers, and creeks spread wide for the tropical species.

The fish huddle at the cross-roads tentatively, nervous of what awaits them next. Maybe some are unused to wide spaces; others have never seen their natural habitat. Some are afraid larger fish will eat them if they break away from the group. But finally, one will swim forwards. His fins will wriggle with excitement, and he will zip through the water gleefully, towards his new home in the next life. There, he will find others of his kind, though a fight will never occur. Food will be plentiful and living, not freeze-dried or pelleted. There will be no harsh lights or noisy filters, because the waters here are always ideal for their inhabitants. 

And perhaps, if the fish had a special someone who cared in their life, that person will one day sit by the lake or shore or riverbed, where he or she will be recognized by a beloved pet. A flick of the fins and a friendly snout poking through the water's surface will reunite the two at last, with the message passed between them:

It's all going to be okay now...

~ Author Unknown


----------



## bloo97

:')

*Sniff* That was great.


----------



## B3TTA LUVA

:') wow i hope all of that is true!!


----------



## thelostistari

Thank you so much, I really needed this today... after three wonderful years with Fishy, he passed away last night. We've been through a lot together, and today was really hard. I can only hope that I'll be reunited with him like that someday... anyway, just wanted to say thanks.


----------



## Abby

i almost cried reading this its lovely


----------



## tsoto80

I have avoided this section of the forum because I am too emotional and I do not want to spend my day crying. Thought I would give it a try and this is the first thread I came across. I am really glad I did! That was so beautiful and I know it will bring comfort to those who lost their beloved pets. Thank you for posting that fleetfish and I agree it should be a sticky


----------



## Aluyasha

I sometimes stop and think about all the animals I have cared for that have passed away. It is wonderful to think of being surrounded by all of my pets. Not only because I have not see them for years. But to see them all together...That would be so amazing. I really hope it is real. And if it is, I look forward to that day.


----------



## bahamut285

Waugh I'm crying at work now, this is so beautiful ;A;

I agree that pets with amazing owners have blessed lives...but also the owners with amazing pets also have blessed lives.

After rescuing my first two goldfish from school, and rescuing two more... I don't know where I would be today without them. One day guys, I'll come and visit you, please wait for me!


----------



## Slipstitch

That was awesome and sweet. Thank you.


----------



## Arashi Takamine

This was just so beautiful and touching. After reading it I began to weap not only for Kaida and Kalona but for all the goldfish and my past dogs and cat. I loved them all even the ones I had never met. I miss them so much. This really is touching and so beautiful.


----------



## carzz

AH! I'm crying!!  It's soo sad, but it's soo happy.
It's making me think of my babies... Jimmy. Barney. Engine..... The hours I spent on my bed, hugging an empty fish bowl...  
And then my ten now. I now the day will come, as any mother will agree. 
No parent should have to lose a child. And these little snout mouthed, long tailed, gilled fools are my babies. 
Awww......


----------



## akjadestar

The end made me cry really hard... That is just really beautiful, I love fish, because even though most people don't see them as that big of a deal, and they don't live too long, I guess I'm a sucker for the under dogs...


----------



## BlackberryBetta

That is so beautiful and so true! :')


----------



## carzz

Yes, the end is what got me.


----------



## Nutt007

So beautiful and heart warming! It made me think of all my past Bettas and my little Cirrus, who passed on this weekend. 
Oh Cirrus, Dog-Fish, Bubbles, Speedy, Tangerine, and every other Betta I have kept and named, I miss you all...


----------



## JaspersANGEL

*Sniff-Sniff* That was soo soo sad, thank you for posting that!


----------



## BlackberryBetta

I keep reading it again. I love it but I wanna cry everytime!


----------



## YoshesMom

*original rainbow bridge w/911 version*

hello everyone after that beautiful fish version I thought ide share the original version of rainbow bridge and then the heart breaking 911 version it may be a sad read but I think its something we should all see 


Rainbow Bridge! 

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.  
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 
All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 
You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....​

 911 at the rainbow bridge 

On the morning of September 11, 2001, there was an unprecedented amount of activity at the Rainbow Bridge. Decisions had to be made. They had to be made quickly. And, they were. 
An issue, not often addressed here, is the fact that many residents really have no loved one for whom to wait. Think of the pups who lived and died in hideous puppy mills. No one on earth loved or protected them. What about the many who spent unhappy lives tied in backyards? And, the ones who were abused. Who are they to wait for? 
We don't talk about that much up here. We share our loved ones as they arrive, happy to do so. But we all know there is nothing like having your very own person who thinks you are the most special pup in the Heavens. 
Last Tuesday morning a request rang out for pups not waiting for specific persons to volunteer for special assignment. An eager, curious crowd surged excitedly forward, each pup wondering what the assignment would be. 
They were told by a solemn voice that unexpectedly, all at once, over 6,000 loving people had left Earth long before they were ready. All the pups, as all pups do, felt the humans' pain deep in their own hearts. Without hearing more, there was a clamoring among them - "May I have one to comfort?" "I'll take two, I have a big heart." "I have been saving kisses forever." 
One after another they came forward begging for assignment. One cozy-looking fluffy pup hesitantly asked, "Are there any children coming? I would be very comforting for a child 'cause I'm soft and squishy and I always wanted to be hugged." A group of Dalmatians came forward asking to meet the Firemen and be their friends. The larger working breeds offered to greet the Police Officers and make them feel at home. Little dogs volunteered to do what they do best, cuddle and kiss. Father Mike got a special little Yorkie for his very own. It was difficult to determine who was comforting whom the joy was so complete! 
Dogs who on Earth had never had a kind word or a pat on the head, stepped forward and said, "I will love any human who needs love." Then all the dogs, wherever on Earth they originally came from, rushed to the Rainbow Bridge and stood waiting, overflowing with love to share - each tail wagging an American Flag. ​​


----------



## Vocaloid

There's only one word to describe this post. Beautiful. I hope that when it's time for Luka to pass that she'll strive under the rainbow bridge with others of her kind. There's no death, slavery, or bad treatment along the rainbow bridge and it makes me happy to see a place untouched by those who wish to dominate. Others think I'm crazy when I talk about this beautiful place, but I know deep inside my heart that it exists and that every animal that's passed in my care will be waiting for me to arrive ready to love and those fish who've died from my own human stupidity will forgive me as I have a second chance to give them proper love.


----------



## KellFish

At the end about the meeting the fish again, I tried so hard but the tears wouldn't come!
Edit: nevermind the crying bit, I just broke out in tears!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Holy carp fish, this actually made me cry.
It's nice to know that Revenant is at a place he's healthy and well, unlike how he arrived to me....
And I like knowing where Leliia is headed now, as she'd only passed just a few hours ago....


----------



## rainbowmissy

:'( 
I hope that's true!
Pavarotti, may you be happy there.


----------



## betta99

:')


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

That was so emotional


----------



## freeflow246

So beautiful. 

I believe in heaven, where I will see my friends and family, and I don't see why our pets won't be there too. Morbid as it may sound, I look forward to the day that I will be able to see my old pets and family members again, and eventually my friends will be there with me too.


----------



## TwilightNite

That was so sweet but sad, I cried so *hard.* I makes me think of my cat, and fish.


----------



## trumpet4life375

this made me feel so much better about my girl Alli that just passed....thank you so much for writing this :')


----------



## Aquarianblue

*I know where you are, Blue*

My first Betta, blue died. I was moving and had a friend care for him. her really young daughter ended up killing him somehow. and I really missed him. Now I know he's in this wonderful place. Blue, I will never ever forget you. and no matter what, no Betta I have will ever be able to replace you, my first fishy love.


----------



## ArcticRain

That was beautiful. I actally started to tear up a little. Thank you for posting.


----------



## noahk11

Beautiful! You are a poet!


----------



## Zappity

/almostcrying/ that..that was beautiful ♥ Thank you for posting


----------



## BettaMiah

WAAAAAAAAAA! I'll see you soon

Minnie
Verde'
SJ
Spazz
Gir
Raji
Nitro
Red-red
Rainbow
Speckles


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

Ugh! Why do i read these things? Im crying now!

Heh... ^^;


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

*What a wonderful place!*

I was trying so hard not to cry because my Betta fish Gary died today, but then I read this poem and now I am crying. I feel sad he is gone. But it's ok, it is a happy cry too, because he is finally home in Heaven below the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Guppie luver

O my i loved that but now i am sad because i lost my first betta yesterday.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Arashi Takamine said:


> This was just so beautiful and touching. After reading it I began to weap not only for Kaida and Kalona but for all the goldfish and my past dogs and cat. I loved them all even the ones I had never met. I miss them so much. This really is touching and so beautiful.


My thoughts.


----------



## greenfishfl

beautiful poem i am very touched for my two bettas they always were the brightest thing in my day to look forward to.

R.I.P
________
Lightning
Roamer

the light in my life


----------



## bettalover2033

You are a great writer. This was the first time I ever visited this thread and I have to say that I am impressed!


----------



## catlantic

Sadly my beautiful blue Betta Elvis passed today. See you someday on the other side have fun swimming under the rainbow bridge.


----------



## KittKatt145

I luv this! lovely


----------



## popcornprincess

i lost Jaws today. im tearing up. i wonder if he will meet my other past fish?


----------



## arin

Im crying....i had 2 very special cats in my life Whitie (14 years) and Rascal (11 years) The though that some day I will be with them again makes me so happy but brings tears to my eyes because i miss them so much. After the loss of Rascal i never wanted another pet but my 4 year did so I decided that we would try fish as she has alligeries. I never thought i would get attached but i did. We have guppies a goldfish and ofcourse my betta Handsom Dude...this story gives me peace i really hope it is ture.


----------



## jasmeena

thanks i feel better. i read this and renembed tina, rainbow, glossy, richerd, norbot, flame and aqua the bravest fish ever. they were indeed the protecters of the guppy tank and they all died in a battle. guppy VS sword tail. rainbow and richerds babys grew up and had to witness their poor mother and fathers death. but at least after the battle rainbow lived for a few months and he babys were behind her all the way sob sob


----------



## lilyth88

Agh, crying my eyes out now.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

The part of this poem that says "and "Pinecone" scales lay flat"... got to me, it made me get teary eyed. My female Betta "Little Girl Jani" just died yesterday of Dropsy after a 3 day fight with this condition. Her little scales were all pineconed out. RIP Little Girl Jani  Swim free my little finned Angel, I love you!


----------



## BarefootPixie

Oh, that was so beautiful... you made me cry :') I hope that's true so i can see my Dexter again someday.


----------



## ZackyBear

I shouldn't have read this at work. *cries*


----------



## Little Leaf

that was an awesome story... 

*sniffle*

I- I miss my other pets that died... and the one that ran away...



> Animals 4ever!!


----------



## BeckyFish97

Oh dear...sat in a room with my parents and brother, watching a comedy film...and I start...CRYING?!They thought I was going crazy till I got them to read it...Little leaf, you may still find the one that ran away, I watch rescue programmes all the time, there was a puppy that was missing for a year and a half, her mum (dog not human) was never the same without her, she was found one day, taken to a shelter, completely healthy, someone had looked after her for a year and a half, after trying and trying to find their owner they gave up, the dog got out one day, got taken to a shelter, and was finally reunited with her mum and family!


----------



## lelei

_That is an such a beautiful tribute to all the beloved animals, that we all love so much..and want to do so much for, that made me cry a lot, but yes, also in a good way, because over the years I have had many pets, dogs, when I was a child with my parents, that I lost, and when I was a teen and into my early twenties, I had several cats, who had kittens, and now that my daughter has been begging for a cat or dog, after we lost a hamster, I could not go through the loss of another animal, _

_but through loss, you will never be able to experience that Unconditional Love that only you will ever get with an animal, and now that I have fish, It makes life a lil brighter and more fullfilled in our lives, and knowing that there is a place somewhere that our animals rest, and play in peace, and there in that place they are happy, and safe, and free is a beautiful thing!!_
_Thanks so much for sharing those beautiful feelings~_


----------



## Bacon Is Good

*Sniff* Stupid Alergies *Sniff*


----------



## Little Leaf

BeckyFish97 said:


> Oh dear...sat in a room with my parents and brother, watching a comedy film...and I start...CRYING?!They thought I was going crazy till I got them to read it...Little leaf, you may still find the one that ran away, I watch rescue programmes all the time, there was a puppy that was missing for a year and a half, her mum (dog not human) was never the same without her, she was found one day, taken to a shelter, completely healthy, someone had looked after her for a year and a half, after trying and trying to find their owner they gave up, the dog got out one day, got taken to a shelter, and was finally reunited with her mum and family!


but it was a turtle... and it ran away from its "tank" (my parents were too lazy to get a REAL TANK so they put my turtle in a ICE CREAM TUB :evil


----------



## JTHM1011

Im about to cry after reading this :T_T


----------



## Kess

I'm not one to cry too often, but...
I was very near it reading that. It made me feel alot better after thinking about a few specific fish.


----------



## Pilot00

Kess said:


> I'm not one to cry too often, but...
> I was very near it reading that. It made me feel alot better after thinking about a few specific fish.


Same hear, think they will recognize other pets we had and all of them await us together? I have a couple of amendments to make.

EDIT: Scratch that i cried in the end.


----------



## TigerRegalia

This is so beautiful. I too almost cried. Thank you for posting and for making this a sticky!


----------



## BettaQi

Thank you fleet fish.


----------



## Cyanotoxin

I happen to prefer the idea of reincarnation. 
I find it far more beautiful than being stuck "as is" forever. 
Our lovely fish may be trying their luck on land or in the air this time around.


----------



## BLACK008

Your Story made me cry more than my own....Bless you and your Betta.


----------



## weaver72

I truly believe that with all my heart, animals have such beautiful souls and make people so happy .I know at night when I sit next to my betta's in their tanks I know they have a soul and it's nice to know now where they go .Thank you


----------



## Numithebetta

Very amazing! You should become a writer!


----------



## lelei

Bettas thrive on human interaction..when yu talk to them and play chase the finger..i think part of the reason they get sick is lonliness..yu can see their emotions clearly in their eyes~


----------



## Little Leaf

lelei said:


> Bettas thrive on human interaction..when yu talk to them and play chase the finger..i think part of the reason they get sick is lonliness..yu can see their emotions clearly in their eyes~


yea, if you have really connected with your betta, you can basically "feel" her/his emotions... the betta "talks" to you. The language of nature, it connects animals and humans, you can understand it too, you just need to connect with your betta, look deep inside it's heart, connect as one.


----------



## maggie9059789

Thank you very much for sharing this, I believe this truely gave me closure to what happened to my lil boy.

On another side note, I'm totally printing this out in big letters and taping it onto a wall in my new fishay corner.


----------



## fleetfish

Just a little note to everyone: I didn't write this .... I really don't know who wrote something so beautiful, but it always gives me hope that one day our bettas and other animals will come to us when we pass over. Even through death the bond between our animals is never gone . . . .


----------



## Little Leaf

fleetfish said:


> Just a little note to everyone: I didn't write this .... I really don't know who wrote something so beautiful, but it always gives me hope that one day our bettas and other animals will come to us when we pass over. Even through death the bond between our animals is never gone . . . .


I know, it said author unknown (or at least thats what I remember)


----------



## Bettaworldfighters

Its amazing I stumbled on this,I have had bettas for way to long lol, but about a year ago I was in a pet store and as I walked by a tank there was this small steel blue female following me back and forth ,I thought she waiting to be feed, but they feed the fish and she kept looking at me and I said go eat before its gone silly fish. Well I always was a sucker, so I bought lil girl and yesterday, she moved on to the big bowl in the sky. I really loved that silly lil betta that till the day she died followed me around, she used to let me scoup her out of her bowl with my hand when i cleaned it and never struggled or jumped. I will miss her.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Thanks. That made me feel better. I'm still sad that Flare died in August. I can't even eat that much and I'm starting to get skinny. Every millisecond I think about Flare. I can't even concentrate at work. Thank you so much. How can I ever repay you?


----------



## headerthebettalover

Thanks for that post. i really needed that today. my betta is suffering and i can tell he is not going to recover. i hope he makes it to the beautiful stream beneath the rainbow bridge and enjoys life there. Maybe sometime i will see him again. i pray that his suffering would stop and that he would go in peace.


----------



## Iyamai

This story is just so beautiful and comforting. It literally made me cry. Not many people think of fish as having feeling, my dad didnt even know fish were considered animals, but I have always had a soft spot for the wonderful little creatures. I started out with bettas when I was really little and when they died I was so upset. I then got goldfish about 2 years ago, and I have lost so many beloved fish. Earlier this week, one of my plecos (Basil) passed away due to an awful unknown illness (his skin literally fell off) and this morning I woke up and my favorite little female betta (Eos) had passed on  

Its so nice to know that all my amazing little friends have a place of their own to go. I cant wait to see them again, as well as all my furry friends too. I have so many things I want to say to them all. 

RIP: Shadow, Malmpstein, Aspen, Pearl, Bubbles, Nicoli, Prometheus, Mickey, Bud, Razz, Basil, and Eos. I love you guys so much, and I miss you. I still think about you everyday. Love you


----------



## Mars788

Thanks....I lost Morpheus less than an hour ago.....RIP little buddy....At least I still have Dol...


----------



## bryzy

I started crying… I can't wait to find Wally someday, along with my living Devil,Angel,Oasis,Rose,and Cleopatra. I will be greeted by MANY goldfish and bettas.


----------



## amyteee

Oh gosh this made me burst into tears. Maybe someday I will meet Taro again :')


----------



## Perry the platypus

It makes me happy to read that. Flare passed away... I hope I can see her again.


----------



## bryzy

I sent this 2 my friend. She CRIED AND CRIED AND CRIED.


----------



## Saphira101

Abby said:


> i almost cried reading this its lovely


:') Me too.


----------



## MattsBettas

Beautiful.


----------



## halfmoonbetta77

Beautiful
Inspiring
glorious


----------



## majesticstorm

This is beautiful. I'm tearing up right now.


----------



## Elsewhere

Oh my, so beautiful. I am trying to not cry. That was just what I needed right now.


----------



## Rin9

This made me cry just now...If I really will get to see all the beautiful fish I've cared for over the years, I will have one gorgeous lake...


----------



## royal

I just lost my first betta today. I will really miss him. Thank you for this post because it just helped me get over it. SIP royal


----------



## cliffordsmom

I lost my little guy, Clifford this morning. This was really touching, thank you for finding this.


----------



## royal

Sorry for your loss. SIP Clifford.!


----------



## bettaluver14

wow i started to cry this is so perfect thank you ff


----------



## Agility4fun

My awesome plakat, Chubetta, jumped out of his tank (through a 1" gap) and I wasn't there to save him. He was so cool to watch. 
I was always impressed with the flash of the veil tails, but no more it's Plakats from now on. Spunky little fish.


----------



## jag14

I just lost a betta yesterday. Sapphire had a spoiled rotten kind of life. No little cups for him, he had a 5 gallon planted home. I miss him very much. I am glad there are other people who understand how it is to love and care for a special little fish, or some of my bigger ones too. The fish that get into good homes are far too few. My new one I just got is not the same, but I will still love and care for him as my "office buddy".


----------



## lelei

So very sorry for your loss..I know how you feel..I was completely heartbroken at the loss of my first fish. These lil guys sure have a trmendous impact in our lives..Its such a good feeling to know his last moments were with someone who loved him so deeply..and not in a cold cup..Thoughts and Prayers to yu


----------



## Mirmy

*I just lost my boy... I had him over 2 years, and it feels like even longer... We went through so much together... It is because of him that I went from a 1 gallon tank to a 10 gallon tank, and even got him buddies so he wouldn't get bored. I spent so much time, money, and love on him... I feel so guilty since he likely got a bacterial infection from his tank because I was too busy to perform maintenance... I will always love you my boy <3.......*

upload pics


----------



## brookeandbubba

aww so cool , and sad , theres also a beach next to the stream of the bridge , for all the lill crabby freinds


----------



## bryzy

Rip Neptune… all I will provide is a picture.


----------



## royal

Aww, that's so cute! Sip everyone's past loves


----------



## logisticsguy

I really believe some bettas are special and touch the heart with their intelligence, personality and spirit.


----------



## Bettafishilove

This was sweet... :')


----------



## Tabbie82

@Bryanacute- I am sorry for your loss. I know how you are feeling. I buried my Feng this morning. He has a stone marking where I buried him also. He will be missed.


----------



## bettaakapes

do we get to see them later? :*(


----------



## jasperandecho

This is beautiful. Thank you for posting! I really hope this is true! <3 I believe


----------



## Auburn Sakura

This was beautiful and wonderful, just reading it made me cry. I hope it's all true. I miss my fish terribly. (,:')


----------



## BettaPrincess13

this made me tear up so much. I truly hope that this is real and that we can be reunited with our beloved lost companions

Bettas are more than fish but true friends that are each unique in their own way each having a loving personality that can never be replaced. 

S.I.P to all those that have passed and may they be reunited with their owners one day


----------



## Ickbeth

:blueworry::sob::fish::BIGweepy:


----------



## Mar

RIP Dusk.
You were healing so well, until you just couldn't fight anymore.
You will be deeply missed. 

when I first got you, dorsal fin missing, but energetic to my touch






Your dorsal fin began to heal, but your anal fins were ruined, and you contracted ick.



The ick was gone, or so I thought. Your anal fins began to heal. 



Then, you just stopped trying it seems. You wouldn't eat, and you'd hover in one place. You wouldn't come greet me and you turned pale as the moon. One day I came home from school and saw you on the gravel. You didn't float, you sank and so did my heart. I cried for hours and buried you. Blamed myself for not trying harder. You were the best I'd ever had and I will never forget you.

RIP Dusk.


----------



## Indigo Betta

I'm sorry to hear this:-( RIP Dusk.


----------



## Mar

Thank you.
I was really shocked, because it seemed to come out of no where,
but time has helped.

I can only hope that one day I'll find another betta has a beautiful and sweet as him.


----------



## Newbettamommy13

This made me feel better. I could actually see the place in my head and it's beautiful. I know one day I will come to see all my little fishies waiting for me. And my little Pizza will come and he'll be upside down only briefly, and not due to ailment, but to let me know it's him and he is swimming right. Today they were all greeted by my beloved Mojo who passed on (or rather broke on through as his namesake, Jim Morrison, would have put it) today. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## sassyfriend

I love your decripition of a place free of pain and I with all my heart believe that as well even though there are days I just can't help but to sit and weep because I miss them so much. I know my grandpa and other friends human and animal are all waiting for me to come Home.


----------



## Namialus

That was beautiful.


----------



## Lena N

It is very hard guys. I did not know it would be so hard. 
Hope time will help...


----------



## Bailmint

I got teary eyed D':


----------



## redthebetta

I actually almost cried reading this.


----------



## AnimalLov3

I love this...It's just beautiful.


----------



## JelloBetta

I hope I'll find Oden there, my beloved Crowntail.


----------



## Spirios

Wow...that is beautiful... I hope that this is true!


----------



## Phantom Miria

This is wonderful, thank you for taking the time to post this =) someday I'll be with my lost betta's up there and we'll spend time together once again.


----------



## Spirios

*sniff* Sparky died today, and he was my first betta... I do hope it comes true!


----------



## redthebetta

Don't worry, get another betta! You'll feel better ;-)


----------



## Indigo Betta

Nera died today and this thread seems like a good place to post a little memorial for her. I hope shes enjoying swimming under rainbow bridge with all her old friends
she was one of my first fish and my oldest guppy so she was a special one to me

Nera was the matriarch of our tropical tank.
Ruled the other fish.
Forever showed her rank.
We loved her a lot,
From the start,
You’ll not be forgotten,
Swim in peace, Sweetheart.


----------



## Spirios

redthebetta said:


> Don't worry, get another betta! You'll feel better ;-)


There is no way another betta acn replace sparky. He's unique and no one can ever replace him. Can you be more considerate and not has unsensitive?


----------



## Phantom Miria

Spirios said:


> There is no way another betta acn replace sparky. He's unique and no one can ever replace him. Can you be more considerate and not has unsensitive?


I'm really sorry to hear about you're lost betta, I can truly relate. I think he is just trying to help you out though and meant no offense.

Indigo Betta, I'm so sorry to hear about Nera :-(


----------



## redthebetta

I'm sorry, that came out wrong. I never meant to offend you. Sorry


----------



## sunlight

Indigo Betta said:


> Nera died today and this thread seems like a good place to post a little memorial for her. I hope shes enjoying swimming under rainbow bridge with all her old friends
> she was one of my first fish and my oldest guppy so she was a special one to me
> 
> Nera was the matriarch of our tropical tank.
> Ruled the other fish.
> Forever showed her rank.
> We loved her a lot,
> From the start,
> You’ll not be forgotten,
> Swim in peace, Sweetheart.
> 
> View attachment 247570


Sorry Indigo i am sure Nera was very happy in her life and will continue to be this way She is in piece now.


----------



## Indigo Betta

sunlight said:


> Sorry Indigo i am sure Nera was very happy in her life and will continue to be this way She is in piece now.



Thank You <3


----------



## Spirios

oh ok


----------



## ANHEL123

I am very sorry Indigo look like he was very happy fishy , you loved him so much. I am sure he live a good life Thank you and i am sorry for your loss


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX

Goodbye Tiny Tina... I'll never forget your big blue eyes, surfing, dancing, happiness, and most of all your love... <3 I miss you so much little girl... Swim in Peace with little Cass... <3
__{(0.--.0)}__ <-- My happy dancing little ghost fishie


----------



## Indigo Betta

ANHEL123 said:


> I am very sorry Indigo look like he was very happy fishy , you loved him so much. I am sure he live a good life Thank you and i am sorry for your loss



Thank you so much I appreciate it.


----------



## safisher

This is so lovely! We just lost our precious Kiwi this morning. I was heartbroken as I watched him give up his little life. We have been through a lot with him and it hurts not to have been able to spend a few more years together.


----------



## MissMelly

I really needed to read this right now. My Finnegan passed away on Thursday. I had only had him since this past summer, but he had SBD and was a fin biter. I did have pictures on my phone, but then I had to get a new one and I guess the pictures weren't saved to my sd card. He was a beautiful dark purple, black, and pale pink/peach from Petsmart. May he swim in peace and I hope to see him again in the next life.


----------



## charislynne

That's so nice, espicially the end… :')


----------



## wewered

This made me feel a lot better. S.I.P Fishy


----------



## Perceus123

I cried. 
Last october I lost a female betta while I was visiting family, May, and tonight I fear I'll lose a small female I got earlier, Hope. :blueworry: (I only got her this afternoon. She and her sisters were being kept in a sparsely decorated tank with a bunch of gourami's and they all still have stress stripes. They aren't even an inch long, I don't think. They're being kept in gallon tanks at the moment, but...) Years ago, before I knew about bettas, I also lost Perceus, Rubiks and Riddle. Perceus survived about a year, but the others only lived a day... It makes me feel terrible, but I feel happy at least that they don't suffer any longer. :sob:

RIP May, Perceus, Riddle and Rubiks.


----------



## BettaGranny

*Red...is dead*

I rescued this fish from Walmart 3 days ago. I realized when I got him home he did not look that healthy. He had clamped fins. 
He would hang out on the side of the tank on the top or bottom, sometimes he would just go crazy in circles around the bottom and then I noticed yesterday so white around his head and back. 
He was pretty red.


----------



## ANHEL123

so sorry for your loss;( Do you have other bettas ? Did you share anything between them? Not sure what he might had but in case he might had external parasites wash everything with hot water and let it air dry for 4-5 days before you put another betta in that tank.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BettaGranny

I have 6 other rescued Betta's. I did clean the net etc. with boiled water and I them sit out in the sun. I have two fish in a divided tank and of course it would the sick fish. I am watching the other fish closely.


----------



## BettaGranny

Thank you


----------



## ANHEL123

Let us know in a little bit how are all your fishy doing. I just was really afraid if he might had ich or gill flukes. Good luck!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Rest In Peace Nester and Chester who were 2 of my Male Bettas.  They shared a divided 10 gallon tank and both got sick with what I believe was tail rot. I treated the tank with Kanaplex 3 times but they still died. First was Nester my Dumbo Eared Betta, Then it was Chester my Orange Dalmatian Betta.

RIP My little fish friends


----------



## Perceus123

I did end up losing Hope. SIP girl.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE

Perceus123 said:


> I did end up losing Hope. SIP girl.


sorry for all your bettas. Do you have more bettas left? I read a lot of people saying that bettas more likely stressed in the community tanks. Not sure if all your betta were in the community tanks but i am wondering why they don't live longer .
What are your water parameters? What is the water changes schedule?


----------



## Thelittlemermaid

that was beautiful! I thought I was done crying too =_=


----------



## codemaster23

I had to put my betta down today. I have never known about this till now. I can't wait for the day that I can go see Midnight once more...


----------



## Perceus123

BETTACHKALOVE said:


> sorry for all your bettas. Do you have more bettas left? I read a lot of people saying that bettas more likely stressed in the community tanks. Not sure if all your betta were in the community tanks but i am wondering why they don't live longer .
> What are your water parameters? What is the water changes schedule?


Yeah, I still have more bettas. I have a small (6 fish, 32 gallon) sorority, a little white male(Darek), a yellow male(Scorpius), and the two family fish(Kujo and unnamed) and a supposedly-female male plaket(Not-Heather)The only fish Rubiks and Riddle were kept with was actually an ADF. Rubiks, Riddle and Perceus were kept years ago- I don't even think I acclimated those three. At that point I was running off rare to no water changes. The frog is still alive today, somehow. May was about 2 years or so old when she passed, I don't know how as I was staying with family. I was told she died when I came back. I found her stark white at the bottom of the tank. As for now, I do water changes weekly with my fish. My PH is about 6.5 -6.8. Hope was a girl in an overcrowded gourami/sorority tank and hadn't been acting right since she was even caught. When I got her home, I put her in a little gallon bowl for quarantine, but she didn't make it.


----------



## blue sky

*that was sweet*

thanks that made me feel a lot better since my fish died on tuesday two days ago.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234

That makes me feel touched.


----------



## peacock

*crying so hard* I accidently boiled my fish. This made me feel better after shoving my fish in the mud and attempting to bury it.


----------



## chrischanq

Oh my god I really cried when I read this. It reminded me of my old dog, Dodo, who has spent his whole life with me. I always thought I could take pictures with him and the rest of my family when I graduated from college, but he passed away right before my graduation. I really miss him.
And I miss my first Betta, Meatball, too. Hope both of them well over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## TheAnimaLover

simple beautiful it brought a tear to my eye *sniff*


----------



## brian the betta lover

tough man.. tough think of all of the fish cats birds dogs who were abandoned and never felt the love it made me cry im still srying i may be a boy but im not made of hatred and darkness but just think of seeing all of the animals in the world and even the people feeling no pain no sadness just happiness its just so sad and so happy at the same time


----------



## nsteare

So lovely, I hope my four bettas got to experience that. 
R.I.P Aurora, Joey, Jupiter and Austin.


----------



## brian c

i am letting tears run down my cheeks all the bettas and other fish that i loved on its just to much i just want to see them sooner and have them come back home with me rest in peace gilly ill always love you love brian ill be back soon to see you one day


----------



## SkyDye

That was beautiful


----------



## Bailmint

I'm going to need this for tomorrow, euthanizing my dear Milo. It'll be the first Betta death I'll ever experience because he was my first Betta. <3


----------



## nsteare

oh, i’m sorry


----------



## spaceyJC

I've not suffered the loss of a beloved fish that I was attached to yet. But reading this almost made me cry. Beautiful


----------



## bluethebetta

Thank you so much! My fish Icy passed away and this made me feel so much better. It makes me so sad when people say "it's just a fish". Anybody who has owned a betta knows they are a lot more then that. I loved Icy so mucg! This really cheered me up and made me also want to cry again at the same time!


----------



## nsteare

That was absolutely lovely. So nicely written.

Females: Epona, Aurora
Males: Jupiter, Joey, Pluto, Austin


----------



## Cotton19

Not sure if I have taken time in this space to mention those lost, but I will share what is sadly the only pic I had of my most recent loss, my king betta Happy (story in my journal), and in case I didn't before, SIP to those long since swimming under the rainbow bridge, Buddy, Rocky, KC, BB, Belinda, Mo, and now Happy.


----------



## Siee

This made me cry but was beautiful. I really hope its true for all the fishys sakes.


----------



## ScarletBetta94

oh man, this brought a smile to my face. :')


----------



## Kalandert

This was beautiful, I did cry. SIP Miracle, you showed me miracles can and do happen and my fierce little girl Zena and all the other animals I've had in my life.


----------



## Littlefin

Thank you so much. My first ever betta, Finn, just passed away about five hours ago. I was so sad to see him go, and this made me feel way better.


----------



## sweetbettafish

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is to lose a pet. Your Betta was lucky to have such a good owner!


----------



## historygeek402

Thank you. I just lost Asa today.


----------



## Cotton19

If you needed the rainbow bridge, I understand, we had a good two years after it looked like you wouldn't make it the first week. I try not to play favorites, but you and Buddy were here too long to pretend otherwise.


----------



## Julio1983

I shouldn't have read this while I was at work! About to cry!
We lost out beloved Julio yesterday morning... our sweet fishy was 3 years old and he had a wonderful life with us.
I hope we can meet again some day xo


----------



## DangerousAngel

Aww, I'm so sorry you lost Julio. :-( he sounds like he had a long fantastic life with you!


----------



## Julio1983

Thank you DangerousAngel - he was so healthy and full of life up until about 3 days before he passed... I never thought I would react so badly to a fish dying!


----------



## CatsRocks

I lost my first fish, Blueberry, 5 days ago. Thank you for sharing such a beautiful piece of writing.


----------



## Julio1983

Sorry for your loss CatsRocks  Its so sad...
We are still not over it
The poem makes you feel so much better tho don't you think?


----------



## 0Bubbles0

This made me cry! It touched me in a way I have never felt before. But.....What if your pet was evil? I had a cat that hissed and attacked you if you got close to her....


----------



## Julio1983

0Bubbles0 said:


> This made me cry! It touched me in a way I have never felt before. But.....What if your pet was evil? I had a cat that hissed and attacked you if you got close to her....


LOL!!!!
I think they come good


----------



## Guppie luver

So I just had to put down my swordtail, she had been sick for a while, and then her under gravel filter got lifted (unknown cause) and so she was doing very badly, so I decided that the best option was to put her down. I used the vodka method, and I tried my best to keep her from being in pain, but I think I failed, it took about 15 minutes and she struggled to keep fighting till the end. I didn't want her to suffer, and before she couldn't even move from the bottom, and I thought that I would be okay, but flushing her almost killed me, she was such an amazing fighter, she birthed 2 batches of fry with no males in the tank, and she fought so hard for her terorty against my male betta that she was in the tank with. So today was a hard day, I think after a good cry I should be okay though :-( I will miss her though, she tried so so hard to keep going


----------



## Julio1983

Guppie luver said:


> So I just had to put down my swordtail, she had been sick for a while, and then her under gravel filter got lifted (unknown cause) and so she was doing very badly, so I decided that the best option was to put her down. I used the vodka method, and I tried my best to keep her from being in pain, but I think I failed, it took about 15 minutes and she struggled to keep fighting till the end. I didn't want her to suffer, and before she couldn't even move from the bottom, and I thought that I would be okay, but flushing her almost killed me, she was such an amazing fighter, she birthed 2 batches of fry with no males in the tank, and she fought so hard for her terorty against my male betta that she was in the tank with. So today was a hard day, I think after a good cry I should be okay though :-( I will miss her though, she tried so so hard to keep going


 
sorry for your loss


----------



## valerynnxo

<3


----------



## Nova betta

I got a goldfish at walmart, he was stuff on the filter fighting for his life, his fins were all shredded and clamped. I bought him so he could die peacefully. When the netted him he tried to swim away but he could not. During the whole 20 minute ride home he sat on the bottom of the bag trying to swim. But he failed.

When we got home I put him in the 10 gallon, and lowed the water level by 50% and turned off the filter. He was the only one in that tank. He lasted for about an hour until he finally gave up. I was so sad I never thought I could get so attached to a fish in one and a half hours. But the only reason I bought him is so he could die peacefully.


----------



## betta fish lover2323

I cried :') so happy


----------



## Guppie luver

I have lost a few fish the past week or so, my only molly got stuck in a decoration, I was almost positive that I had all the holes covered but I guess not, and then my most recent rescue didn't have a lid, and one of my a**hole cats caught him and then when they stopped playing with him out of water they left him to dry up, I am very upset :evil: but I guess its my fault. So the last few days haven't been great but I hope I'll have some good luck soon


----------



## Aquastar

After going my first 4 months with only losing 2 fish (1 neon-neon tetra disease, 1 guppy-who knows), I have somehow lost 4 guppies in under a month.

Baby Guppy Female-
Died from Ich guard, Female green guppy had some ich symptoms so I added a half dose of Ich guard. She was getting most of her color, an inch long. I found her body while doing a water change the next day. SIP.

Male Flametail-
Died of unknown causes. While on a short vacation I came back to find his body stuck to the filter, no signs of physical damage. SIP.

Female Guppy green- 
Died 3 days ago from injuries from a small betta nip and finrot. Nipped by my HM and somehow shredded all her fins during the night while no betta was able to get her. She floated upside down for the day and scales started peeling. Died the following night. SIP.

Pink Female Guppy-
Died from finrot. Had a tear in fin which turned to finrot the next day, my last night her tail was nearly missing despite salt and water changes. I found her this morning in the wisteria, next to no tail.

I have never heard of finrot acting this fast. Is it something else? White slime on tail, erodes the fin very fast. What is it? Is it finrot, that was what I thought, but maybe not.:--?:-(


----------



## Isabella15

So... Beautiful. I am truly lost for words


----------



## Kyle15

#LastPost, cool story by Author Unknown , you should make more.
Author Unknown please make another book about author unknown


----------



## DangerousAngel

I've lost 3 fish in the course of 6 weeks. It's been hard.


----------



## Story Lover

This is beautiful! It makes me happy to think of my two bettas there! My second one didn't have much of a life, he died in four days after I got him from Walmart.  At least he died in a clean tank with stuff to swim around, rather than in one of those small, filthy cups. Again, absolutely beautiful! All fish deserve this.


----------



## cakes488

I know all about the rainbow bridge poem for all the other pets. I have never read one for our finned friends. I have to tell you this one definitely spoke to me the most. It is really beautiful and it touched my heart greatly.

I don't consider fish keeping a "hobby"...I don't consider having dogs or cats or my rodents a "hobby"...why would my fish be considered one. They are more than a hobby they are part of my (our) family and should be considered as such.


----------



## SilviaAndScales

WHO PUT THIS WATER IN MY EYES. 
Really though, thank you. Your writing has really helped me. I've read so many times now.


----------



## Tropicalbetty

Thankyou for this touching post!! I am getting ready to lay to rest my sweet female Betta named Ms. Fanny. She passed December 31, 2015 from dropsy. I have the little plot of soil next to a flowering blue Hyacinth. I am waiting her white crystal cross from Hong Kong now.


----------



## FishandBirdLover

This was so happy and sad. I do hope that there is such a place. All our babies are swimming together. What a wonderful thought! I am still trying to get past the lump and keep the tears at bay. 💕


----------



## Seqathe

I ended up here by following @FishandBirdLover 's signature link. I went to the original post to see what it was about (beyond the obvious) and I could almost not make it to the end - I am such a crybaby when it comes to pets!

Sending lots of love and virtual hugs to all of you who have lost a fish (or other pet) 💕


----------



## NucleoWolf

Beautiful poem that has brought me a little bit of peace on this tragic day, thank you very much for sharing. I like to believe that my Nebby is now swimming under the Rainbow Bridge, free from the ailment that has plagued him for months and no longer stressed from the weight of his long fins. Now excuse me as I go cry.


----------



## FishandBirdLover

NucleoWolf said:


> Beautiful poem that has brought me a little bit of peace on this tragic day, thank you very much for sharing. I like to believe that my Nebby is now swimming under the Rainbow Bridge, free from the ailment that has plagued him for months and no longer stressed from the weight of his long fins. Now excuse me as I go cry.


I'm so sorry. Nebby was beautiful. 💕


----------



## NucleoWolf

FishandBirdLover said:


> I'm so sorry. Nebby was beautiful. 💕


Thank you, Nebby was a beautiful betta and I miss him so much.


----------



## Parulraj

Lost my Betta fish today after 2 years. This post makes me feel so much better. Thank you!


----------



## TimeKeeper2131

Thanks for this. I lost my Vito today and I can see him swimming through that perfect water with a healed body, his scales vibrant. Maybe someday I’ll be able to write a proper memorial. For now I share him and his beautiful grumpy face here.


----------



## Gbay

wow. such a great poem, has me in tears and that rarely ever happens i'm not an emotional person


----------



## Viktor Lesiv

thank you @FishandBirdLover - it is just beautiful and I hope my little buddy who passed away today will find his place. It is all going to be okey now.....


----------



## ⨂ faith_the_betta ⨂

My little girl passed away a few months ago. Whenever i think about her i burst into tears


----------



## aRaine

awwwe... 😖


----------



## Shiozaki

Almost a Week and a half ago. My best buddy in the world passed. He was just a simple Crowntail Red Betta. With a subtle blue iridescence to his scales. But he never was boring to watch and always posed for the camera any chance he could. And the few times I had him with tank-mates. He always swam with them. Even when I had him with a Black Skirt Tetra, and a Orange Platy. (Off-topic, but the BST and Platy both stay close to each other.) All three mentioned fish, all would swim side by side. They never fin-nipped and always seemed to get along. The BST and Platy now are hardly active, nearly as if they lost a dear friend.


----------



## FunFishFriend

I think the end would’ve been beautiful, but I could hardly see through my tears. I hope my Godzilla is safe and happy under the rainbow bridge 💔


----------



## Blueberry the betta

This is so beautiful... people who have never owned fish before won't understand this because they think that they are "just fish" and that they are disposable pets but they are not they are wonderful pets and each individual had their own personality. When my betta Oscar passed away 2 years ado I was so sad, this story made me so happy knowing that he is probably in fish afterlife... I miss him and I hope I can see him again when I die.


----------



## Newbie-

I just lost my 7 year old male betta he was surprisingly active even the day before he died. He was good friends with three tetras and they soon followed him(they where 5-6) and I miss them dearly and it was the second time I lost a pet that I loved this dearly(the first being my hedgehog to cancer) I am a school kid and he died while I was at school. May Hokusai Rest In Peace swimming happily 💙🥲


----------



## Newbie-

I was always told for som reason pets don’t have souls and as a kid it broke my heart. WELL HEACK MOTHERS TEACHING, this is just what I think a lot of people need when a finned babe dies. To know they are happy so ya know what….THIS is what I’m gonna tell myself happens to my fishy friends UvU


----------

